# Planning a World Eaters novel



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

So right now i am working on a Horus Heresy fanbook, and once i'm done with that i will begin work on a World Eaters novel. I just want to know what y'all, as fellow fans of Warhammer 40k who have yet to see a book dedicated to those blood crazed killers, would expect from such a thing.


----------

